
At Facebook, it's Zuckerberg's way or the highway, experts say - eplanit
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/21/at-facebook-its-zuckerbergs-way-or-the-highway-experts-say.html
======
dvhh
following up on

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11941457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11941457)
( Mark Zuckerberg Votes to Keep Peter Thiel on Facebook Board )

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812261)
( Zuckerberg Needs to Dump Peter Thiel from the Facebook Board )

------
mtgx
Apparently at Oculus, too, going by the latest a-hole moves of locking down
the platform.

